# HELP bleeding before OTD



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi

Think I am more than likely clutching at straws but was wondering if anyone had experienced bleeding and still got a BFP.  My OTD is Wednesday but last night I had a brown discharge and a pinky tint when I went to the toilet (sorry for the graphic info).  I have contacted my clinic but they just told me to keep taking the pessaries and go in on Wednesday for blood test, I havent done a HPT not sure if it worth me doing one or not.  I did have really painful (.)(.) last week but that has now gone and I am getting the usual period type pain I am guessing it is over for me again this time but was just wondering if anyone has been lucky enought to get a BFP with these type of symtpoms.

I bleed on the last full cycle I had and was told taht something had tried to happen but then stopped.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

x x x x


----------



## stonefield74 (May 21, 2011)

Hi utb - all I can advise you is that its not over until OTD.  I bled bright red blood for 4 days earlier this month and got a BFP a week ago - from what I've read of others, lots and lots of us bled in the 2ww and for many it went on to be a BFP.  I don't mean to give you false hope because obviously that's not the case all the time - but I wish I knew how common bleeding was in the 2ww when it happened to me because I wouldn't have been in such a tiz if I'd knows how common it was!

Good luck for your OTD.
x


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the response you cant help think the worse I guess I just got to hang in there or bite the bullet and do a HPT but not sure if it too early to test.

x x x x


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

utb

I had exactly what you are describing. Pink/brown discharge when wiping, loss of achy boobs and cramp like pains and I got my BFP so dont give up hope. I waited it out to test date and I know its hard not to test but best to hold on.

Wishing you luck and take care
luv c xx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks fly girl I guess I am wanting to test just to put myself out of my misery.

x x x x


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi utb I had a little brown spotting start 3 days before OTD. I did a test the next day to prepare myself for the neg but it was positive. I've since had brown spotting and even a red bleed but all seems to be well. I lost the pain in my (.)(.) but that came back in a couple of weeks   .


Really hope you get your BFP this time      .
salx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I did a test last night and got a BFN and I have done one this morning and that was a BFN although when I held it up to the light I wasnt sure if I could see a very faint line but I just think that was wishful thinking OTD is tomorrow but I know what the outcome is going to be it is very strange as I dont feel sad or upset I know something has happened again but it just hasnt progressed for whatever reason even though it was a top grade hatching blast I am feeling positive in that hopefully the Doctors will start to now investigate what the problem is.

Just though I would give you ladies an update and thank you for all your advice and support good luck with your journies at whatever stage you are at.

And Sal look after that junior blade we need all the support we can get at the mo.

x x x x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Didn't want to read and run. Big   


Wendy


----------



## springsunshine (Apr 4, 2009)

utb   

Wendycat - just read your signature   

x


----------



## Katiedolldoll (May 12, 2011)

utb said:


> Hi
> 
> Think I am more than likely clutching at straws but was wondering if anyone had experienced bleeding and still got a BFP. My OTD is Wednesday but last night I had a brown discharge and a pinky tint when I went to the toilet (sorry for the graphic info). I have contacted my clinic but they just told me to keep taking the pessaries and go in on Wednesday for blood test, I havent done a HPT not sure if it worth me doing one or not. I did have really painful (.)(.) last week but that has now gone and I am getting the usual period type pain I am guessing it is over for me again this time but was just wondering if anyone has been lucky enought to get a BFP with these type of symtpoms.
> 
> ...


Hi UTB, I have exactly the same and my OTD is Wed too. I've been given HPT to do rather than blood test. I've had the brown coloured blood / discharge since Thursday but it seems a bit heavier today. (.)(.) really ached last week but not since the weekend now. Got yucky headache too. Fingers crossed for both of us for tomorrow!      
Katie xx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Katie I hope that it is good news for you I really do but I think its over for me I have started having really bad stomach pains and I am dreading going to the loo.

x x x x


----------



## Katiedolldoll (May 12, 2011)

Unfortunately it is over for us. Had some brown blood (sorry if TMI) since Thursday but heavier and more red today. Tested tonight and negative. Phoned clinic this afternoon and the nurse said it did sound as if it was AF but to test in the morning anyway. Absolutely gutted. 

We don't have any more funded cycles so need to save up a bit now. 

Good luck to the rest of you, I hope it works out for you xxx


----------



## salblade (Mar 31, 2010)

utb I'm so sorry     . I really hope you get some answers from the drs about why it isn't happening for you and you get a lovely BFP next time. I hope you get your junior blade on board very soon. Take care. 


Katie I'm sorry     .
salx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

HCG was only 24 so again something had tried to happen but failed for whatever reason hoping to get some answers just got to wait for second HCG reading next week to confirm it has gone down and then we can start the process of working out what is wrong feeling really positive DH is devestated.

Thanks for all your replies good luck.

x x x x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

utb said:


> HCG was only 24 so again something had tried to happen but failed for whatever reason hoping to get some answers just got to wait for second HCG reading next week to confirm it has gone down and then we can start the process of working out what is wrong feeling really positive DH is devestated.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies good luck.
> 
> x x x x


I don't understand what you mean when you say 'only' 24? Why does that equate to a negative?AFAIK, less than 5 is a negative and over 25 is a positive with anything in between being equivocal?

At my last clinic, that was termed 'equivocal', i.e., they're not sure - it could be a late implanter but from your sig, you're only 9dpt today, which is awfully early.

...and Katie  I'm so sorry you didn't get your dream this time.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I would test again hun - i had lots of bleeding, and had what can only have been a late implanter as i got negative pee sticks on otd.  24 means there is still hcg around, so although it may still end up bfn, i would hang on another 24 hours (or longer if needed for a pee stick).

fingers crossed hun.


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the responses I we to the clinic and had my bloods done and they said they look for a level of over 75 as being a positive result they have said I am to still keep up with the progesterone and go back for bloods next week so we shall see.

x x x x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

utb said:


> Thanks for the responses I we to the clinic and had my bloods done and they said they look for a level of over 75 as being a positive result they have said I am to still keep up with the progesterone and go back for bloods next week so we shall see.
> 
> x x x x


Well don't lose hope and definitely don't open that bottle of wine just yet - in my not so humble opinion, it's definitely not over yet. You've tested very early. Try again in another 48 hours to see what happens.  Fingers crossed for you honey. xxx


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

couldn't read this and just run, 

katie - So sorry for your news, words just cant describe, but glad you are already fighting back, I forget how hard this is on DH's too. Mine always takes on the role of my rock    

Utb - I am in almost the exact same boat as you, my OTD is 28/06 and spotting started last night (9DPO), pink and brown all night and red this morning with backache...but still not developed to normal AF.  Course that has put me in bed all day with tissues nearby   

I didn't have any bleeding on my previous 2 cycles before the 28 day (14DPO) mark and then AF simply arrived as normal so clinging to hope that there may be a very happy reason for this cycle being so different.       

Also thought that the Clexane I am taking to thin the blood might cause implantation bleeding to be a little heavier than it would normally be  (Not sure if you are taking the Clexane too?)  

As to the sore (.)(.)  my clinic told me that we all get them cos of the late night injection just before egg collection (HcG hormone) and that the hormone is metabolised over the 2ww and sore (.)(.) fade and will only come back later when natural HcG levels get high enough if we have a BFP so don't worry about the (.)(.)


----------



## kyliejade (Aug 23, 2011)

Hiya I'm 9dp5dt and I had cramping which lead to bright red bleed.. It's like day 1 of AF flow so I dunno? I rang the hospital and they didn't bother to call me back. Do I take it as it's over? I didn't think you could get AF while on progesterone. My heads a mess


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I know this is really old but if I put it back out someone else might have answers. am 7dp2dt n got my period today. It's so early n can't get my head round it but it's def period n not implantation. Why has his happened?? Have been on pessaries since ec.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm really sorry you are going through this. There is always a chance and for some people they do have a period when the are pregnant. However, having been in your position myself (full period 7dpt) I know it's not always helpful to hear that so I'm really sorry I said it, but i couldn't not say it if that makes sense    

You need to call the clinic but they will probably want you to carry on with your meds for now. Sometimes they are willing to do a beta blood test to confirm, but in some cases its too early and they want you to continue to OTD.

I'm so sorry, it's so hard to be in this position and you always need to have that hope, but do look after yourself and be kind to yourself.

I'm really sorry if I haven't helped at all as it's hard to know what to say without sounding overly positive or overly negative: like I say I was in the same position as you and it was one of the hardest things I have faced on the whole IF journey. Please feel free to PM me if you want to     

Xxx


----------



## tricia1012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi I didn't want to read and run I has spotting before my test day with both my previous ivf cycles , my new doctor believes I wasn't absorbing enough of the progesterone from the suppositries so I've been switched to the injections this time , your clinic will advise you to continue with meds until test day but you could ask if they could increase your progesterone intake . 
Some women do get periods even when they are pregnant so don't give up all hope yet  
Tricia xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for comments. Have got full blown period now no mistaking it. Devastated. Tricia what were the injections u were put on? Think I def need them next time. How often do u take them? My progesterone levels usually fine cos usually have luteal phase of 13/14 days. None of this make sense  X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

missy12 I'm so sorry.  The same thing happened to me during my fresh cycle.  At 6dp5dt I started spotting and I thought it was implantation bleeding as I was 100% sure that I would not get my period whilst on the pessaries.  I was wrong because 3 days later I had a full blown period.  I was shocked to say the least.  I phoned up the clinic and they asked me to remain on the meds and to test anyway on OTD.  Needless to say the test was negative.

I had an FET in March 2014 and yet again 6dp5dt I started spotting.  I couldn't believe my luck and I was sure something was wrong with my body either due to low progesterone (even though I was on a higher dose of progesterone this time round) or there was something that was killing my embies.  The spotting got worse but was mostly brown (sorry tmi) and at times red and I started to have severe cramping.  Dh asked me to test just to get it over with.  I tested at 8dp5dt and it was a BFP so I was actually having implantation bleeding.  I am now 30 weeks pregnant.  So don't give up yet.  Things happen for a reason and now that I am pregnant I am thankful that my pregnancy happened now and not a year ago when I had my fresh cycle.  With all the meds my body was so out of balance that I don't think that I could have handled the pregnancy well.


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Evans. This is defo period tho. Heavy n red blood. Really hope next time I will get injections. My body mustn't be takin the progesterone for some reason xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

There are many ladies who do not absorb the progesterone from pessaries and bleeding before OTD is a clear sign of this.  I had to switch to progesterone injections in my bum and that's the only way I ever got to OTD without bleeding.  Sadly clinics in this country don't tend to test blood progesterone levels which would pick.up this problem before it happens.
Good luck with your next cycle 
TCC x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks. Did u just take these once a day from ec? Think this is what I need. Hope I am offered it next time. Gutted that this cycle might have worked if it wasn't for this x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

What dose of pessaries are you on though honey? I asked for the injections and they said they would want to try doubling pessaries first from 200mg twice a day to 400mg - but then I'm NHS so had I been private it probably would have been injections. Although, touch wood, the double dose pessaries has worked for me xxx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm NHS too but already on 400 x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Missy
Yes injection just once a day from EC no need for pessaries then.  I had been on 400 strength pessaries three times a day and still ai bled before OTD.  NHS does not like to use injection of progesterone as it costs too much but if you ask me its false economy due to failed cycls and the distress it causes.
TCC x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree - we were annoyed that I was only put on 200mg twice a day when i have loads of hormone problems it was pretty obvious it wasn't going to be enough. It's the NHS way to start on the cheapest-lowest dose and then keep their fingers crossed.

Missy- as you are already on 400 twice a day they may consider the injection now: that's what my clinic indicated to me last time.

Xxx


----------



## tricia1012 (Mar 20, 2014)

I haven't been prescribed them yet as I'm cycling later this month but it is one injection a day I believe . I'm unexplained and I always spot before otd so I did further testing and found out I have high nk cells that's why they don't implant . 
You should def speak to your doctor about it .
Sorry you haven't had the outcome you wanted take care of yourself xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I really hope they let me have the injection next time. Is there any tests i shud be askin for before next cycle? X


----------



## tricia1012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sometimes it's just takes a few goes for it to work  but as it's been a while for me I did all the immune tests because our problem was implantation everything else was ok . Best thing to do is talk to your clinic. Is this your first cycle?


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes first time. Do I think I shud get any tests done before nx cycle? X


----------



## traya (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi missy12, 
so sorry it didn't work this time for you. I too had the same thing as you on my 1st cycle. I asked the same questions as you. At my follow up appointment I was told that it was likely that I didn't absorb the pessaries well. I also ask about, that I had never had a problem with my progesterone levels. They explained this by saying all the different hormones you have during treatment can greatly reduce your progesterone levels.
Since have had further blood tests (antibody and immune). Got my next appointment tomorrow about treatment plan. They discuss last time maybe using a cream. Will let you know.


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks traya. Wud be really interested to hear what they say to u. I'm waitin for my review app now. Did u get ur tests done on NHS or did u have to pay? Xx


----------



## traya (Jan 21, 2013)

My 2nd cycle is self funded, but these blood tests were free.


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Which tests did u have specifically? I've got a go app this week to ask for some tests x


----------

